
The BBC Internet Distribution Infrastructure - Fedons
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/8c6c2414-df7a-4ad7-bd2e-dbe481da3633
======
inputcoffee
Maybe more experienced people can see the effects of various architecture
decisions, but it would be great if the diagram explained how adding a node in
the diagram adds or subtracts to user wait times, or speed or something.

Can experienced users tell: oh yeah, that extra caching layer will let them
handle a million more users at peak time keeping lags below 2 secs?

